
What Is Next Generation Ad Tech AI? - gabriel_kent
https://medium.com/adext-amaas/what-is-next-generation-ad-tech-ai-60526b8d27e6
======
gabriel_kent
Adext AMaaS is launching soon and we're calling it next generation ad tech AI,
so I wrote an article explaining what we mean by that. Feedback appreciated.

